# Is it dead?



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Bionic will not turn on. When I plug in charger a white light appears on top right. Removed battery. Let it sit. Replaced battery. Unit will not turn on.
This occurred after running p3's 1-click. I can not get into Fastboot because the Bionic will not turn on.

Suggestions?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you left it on the charger for awhile?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Have you left it on the charger for awhile?


Overnight


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

extended battery?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Try this... with motorola charger and charger cable
1. pull battery, wait at least 30 seconds
2. pull sd card, reinstall sd card to reseat it.
3. plug phone into FACTORY CHARGER IN WALL( with battery out, to clear batt memory state)
4. remove factory charger
5. reinstall battery and cover
6. plug phone back into FACTORY CHARGER IN WALL.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

The battery is dead and needs to be charged in an external charger or "hot wired" with a cut cable, or charged in another Bionic.

The phone has to boot to the kernel to charge the battery, so if it can't boot it can't charge.

The other solution is a factory flash cable that powers the phone directly, or a new battery.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> The battery is dead and needs to be charged in an external charger or "hot wired" with a cut cable, or charged in another Bionic.
> 
> The phone has to boot to the kernel to charge the battery, so if it can't boot it can't charge.
> 
> The other solution is a factory flash cable that powers the phone directly, or a new battery.


Only thing I can do is cut a cable... where are those instructions?

Found instructions. Going to find a USB cable I can waste.... Hope this works. If not, I already have ok from BIG V to return phone.

Edit: Sacrificed USB cable. Battery now has charge. Phone boots. Apparently my phone was plugged in all night but my wife had unplugged the other end of the charger.

Edit: RSDLite 5.6 no different. Still can not flash.

P3 droid's 1-click can not push the updates to the SD card (not that it matters) but then says device no responding.

Is there a way to trick the phone into thinking the battery is installed?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Try this... with motorola charger and charger cable
> 1. pull battery, wait at least 30 seconds
> 2. pull sd card, reinstall sd card to reseat it.
> 3. plug phone into FACTORY CHARGER IN WALL( with battery out, to clear batt memory state)
> ...


Since the phone can not boot, it can not charge, unless you know something I do not! I am "hotwire charging it" now.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmm. I have charged my phone while it was turned off.. Not from a totally dead battery tho.

If you connect the wall charger and pull the battery with the phone off.. It should show a battery emblem with a question mark in the middle of it hence it does not detect a battery to charge. Put the battery back in and it should show a percentage of battery life and start charging..


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Got "low battery" error from the command prompt on P3 Droid's batch file, so I charged again and now it is working... woot!

BAD news:

Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP data
then
Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)

and at the top "Boot Failure"

Used Timmy10shoes unbrick, and it boots, but now its just an Android, arrow, and a box. What is that about?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you tried the instructions that the guys give in the http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems to be back. Wow. What a pain. RSDLite finally worked with Timmy10Shoes's unbrick method!


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome. Good to hear you got it back...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

